# Puebla-Cholula rodadas entre semana y actividades



## pacoguerreroa (Sep 30, 2015)

Hola

Hago este thread con la intención de juntar banda para armar algo entre semana por la zona de Cholula y Puebla, me acabo de mudar por estos rumbos y normalmente me salía a banquetear por donde viviía.

Estaria chido organizarnos para armar algun pumptrack por aquí o salir a rodar me han dicho que el zapoteco esta bueno.

Saludos


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

pacoguerreroa said:


> Hola
> 
> Hago este thread con la intención de juntar banda para armar algo entre semana por la zona de Cholula y Puebla, me acabo de mudar por estos rumbos y normalmente me salía a banquetear por donde viviía.
> 
> ...


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hola bienvenido a esta zona del país.

No quiero parecer pesimista pero va a estar difícil que juntes por medio de éste H. Foro  mtbikers para organizar rodadas y menos entre semana , será mucho mas fácil para ti, que te integres a los diferentes grupos ( hay muchos, muchísimos...) de mtbikers que hay por esta zona y después ya conocerás de esos grupos a los ciclistas que también ruedan entre semana .

Si te interesa rodar en las pistas del Zapo , acude los sábados y domingos por la mañana y encontrarás a varios grupos de mtbikers que ruedan por la zona , te puedes integrar con algún grupo .

Además del Zapo , hay muy buenos lugares para practicar mtbike , por la zona del Popo, La Malinche, La Joya , Atlixco , Metepec, Los Ahuehuetes , Valsequillo.

Saludos.


----------



## pacoguerreroa (Sep 30, 2015)

Jajaja ya mamorgan, pos voy a ver que encuentro en las tardecitas y voy actualizando también pa quien se quiera agregar. La idea del pumptrack esta chila pero hace falta el lugar donde se pueda hacer.


----------



## albxor (Jan 8, 2014)

Si te interesa, hay un pump track en valsequillo.
Busca en facebook pumptrack puebla.
Esta pequeño pero es lo que hay a la mano.

Saludos.


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

Hola a todos, ¿perdonen mi ignorancia pero qué es un pumptrack?
Y sobre el tema, en Puebla hay muchísimos lugares para rodar, es impresionante. Valsequillo está muy bueno, Tepeaca también es de lo mejor (pero hay que saberse bien la ruta), Metepec también, y cerca y bonito y muy duro, el Zapo. 
saludos!


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Marco , es algo mas o menos así, los hay de diferentes tamaños ,formas, niveles y grados de dificultad .

saludos
the last biker


----------



## albxor (Jan 8, 2014)

the last biker said:


> Marco , es algo mas o menos así, los hay de diferentes tamaños ,formas, niveles y grados de dificultad .
> 
> saludos
> the last biker
> ...


En efecto, así es como luce un pumptrack. 
La idea es que se pueda recorrer toda la pista sin pedalear, solamente "Bombeando" con brazos y piernas.
En lo personal creo que es una muy buena forma de mejorar la técnica ya que este movimiento es útil para dar vueltas, saltar, etc.


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

Ok gracias por sus comentarios.


----------

